
Why the mobile web runs so slowly - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33639439
======
mschuster91
> We've all tried to stab a link with a finger only to have the page leap down
> so you accidentally hit the ad that you then have to kill to get at the
> actual page.

<3 <3 <3

This happens so often to me. Please, people, add height/width to your images
so that when the image loads/fails to load, the layout doesn't change.

And if you're using HTML5 postMessage for resizing iframes without scrolling,
please use a fading animation on the height attribute. Side note: WHY ISN'T
AUTO HEIGHT SPEC'D IN HTML5?!?!?!?!?

Oh, one thing I forgot: many, many people are too fucking stupid to deploy
proper caching (e.g. using ETags, proper Expires headers,...) on their assets,
thus causing needless requests. And for "larger scope" stuff you can use a
HTML5 cache manifest to restrict all the queries for expiration to a single
one for the manifest file.

------
tunesmith
This might be a stupid question, but that thing where the page jumps as you're
about to touch it to tap or scroll, and instead unwittingly hit an ad -

Is that sometimes done on purpose? To increase clicks on ads?

Or is it just a matter of the dom redrawing in unpredictable ways as ad
comment comes in?

I also often see the practice where a page completely loads, and then the page
seems to entirely reload. And it makes me wonder if that's also an attempt to
juice stats.

~~~
shivsta
The companies that serve the ads have ways of finding out if the ads are being
clicked organically. If they see ads on a certain website being clicked a
disproportionate amount of times, they will investigate and make sure it
doesn't happen again.

------
kylehotchkiss
Typekit.

------
anigbrowl
I probably wouldn't have bothered to read this if I was using a mobile device
as BBC.com is one of the worst offenders in regards to this problem.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
That's not true at all:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/01/business/cost-...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/01/business/cost-
of-mobile-ads.html)

The BBC is, by far, one of the best. An average BBC page literally requires an
order of magnitude less data usage than a page from Boston.com.

